
Psychology vs. the Graphics Pipeline (2017) - luu
http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2017/12/11/psychology-vs-the-graphics-pipeline/
======
jordwalke
Just a reminder. If you are doing these experiments on an external display,
make sure you are doing so with your laptop lid closed (its screen off). Mac
OS (and maybe other operating systems) do not properly operate its vsync
synchronization from a laptop when using an external display while the
laptop’s screen is also active. I have run into this problem multiple times.

------
arpa
Author should have tried CRTs. They can run at a plethora of refresh rates.

~~~
GuB-42
Some gaming monitors have adaptive framerates (g-sync / freesync).

This, I suppose, could be used to create very accurate timings.

------
hasahmed
Very interesting. I wonder if researchers take the time to make sure they have
hardware that can handle such things

